# She took my steering wheel away!!!



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok so not really :lol: But my trainer wanted to work on my form over the fences so she DID take my reins away - she knotted them and made me drop them right before the grid. She told me I shouldn't need them to ride anyway, and she's right...but they are like my security blanket haha!! So it was difficult, but still fun -- and great for my balance and leg strength!!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

You look great! I LOVE doing this with my pony, but have never tried with so many jumps! : D
It helps if you put your hands on your hips.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

yayyy for you! you look awesome!


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

Way to go Stef!!! You guys look great!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

you guys look wonderful!


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks!! IHeartPhoebe, great tip! I wanted to put my arms straight out to the sides like I was pretending to fly but Desiree told me to leave them down haha! I guess then it REALLY teaches you not to use your arms for balance at all...but hands on the hips prob would have been easier! I'll try that next time


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

It makes you realize how many are actually very reliant on their reins when they ride, because of being taught incorrectly by coaches who either - don't know, or because they don't spend the needed time.

It is great to see a coach spending the needed time with their student to help them refocus where they should be riding - which is in their seat and legs. 

Keep up the good work, glad you finally found the right coach. The right coach makes or breaks ya - and it baffles me as to why so many stay with coaches who aren't right for them.....


----------



## dreamrideredc (Apr 16, 2009)

you guys look great!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I say this every time, and I will say it again, you two are such an amazing pair!!


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

My summer coach had us ride without reins for the first time in FOREVER the other day and I kept falling over.. hehe. But I got it toward the end. Ru was perfecct. <3


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

MIEventer said:


> It makes you realize how many are actually very reliant on their reins when they ride, because of being taught incorrectly by coaches who either - don't know, or because they don't spend the needed time.
> 
> It is great to see a coach spending the needed time with their student to help them refocus where they should be riding - which is in their seat and legs.
> 
> Keep up the good work, glad you finally found the right coach.


SO TRUE!! And thanks!! 



MIEventer said:


> - and it baffles me as to why so many stay with coaches who aren't right for them.....


I know why because I was one of them...they just don't know better! They think that the one way they've been being taught is the way it is, and they think things like "I guess I just suck at jumping" and "I don't know how I will EVER get the timing right!" until they find the right one and find out that none of those things were true, they had the right tools and just didn't have a clue how to use them! :lol:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> I say this every time, and I will say it again, you two are such an amazing pair!!


thanks so much Jillyann


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I love riding reinless. When I used to take lessons, we jumped a lot without reins, but we didn't get to steer to the jump. I mean, we could use them to prevent crashing into one another, but we had to pace and steer our horses with our core. It was INCREDIBLE! We also did all sort of different things with our arms. Out like an airplane, behind your back, pointed towards the ears, etc. It was just great, I'd love to do it again.


----------

